# Oxidation



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a green hulled boat. Its on a trailer. I have noticed a milky film which I can only imagine is Oxydation......Any suggestions for getting rid of it? I tried turtle wax but that didn't get rid of it, just hid it for a few days.

Koz


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, I thought this was in the repair section.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

3m rubbing compund and a buffer. Then wax the boat. Alot of FUN!!!


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

What about this stuff: Meguiar's Cleaners - Oxidation Removal Kit

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the only solution i could find was a new boat....good luck


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I did a blue boat once with StarBrite Color Restorer and Sealer. It wasen't SUPER bad to begin with, but came out great. A buffer is a must. Takes several hours at least! I like the "new boat" solution better! I've actually got a full bottle of the Starbrite you can have if you want to give it a try!


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

there a product called polly glowI heard is the best you can use


----------

